# TTOC..a few questions?



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I am thinking of joining but just wondered can you still go to the shows even if your not a member.Also when and where are the big shows of the year as it would be good to see some of your cars in the flesh and i would also like to show mine off as well!!!If your not a member do you have to park away from everyone else?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> I am thinking of joining but just wondered can you still go to the shows even if your not a member.Also when and where are the big shows of the year as it would be good to see some of your cars in the flesh and i would also like to show mine off as well!!!


Yes you can go along, the TTOC is great and you get discounts and the magazine, the big show is once a year in July (Rockingham this year) with track day and loads of traders etc there



country boy said:


> If your not a member do you have to park away from everyone else?


Yes you are banished to a muddy corner and have to park with youe headlights facing the corner


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

country boy said:


> I am thinking of joining but just wondered can you still go to the shows even if your not a member.Also when and where are the big shows of the year as it would be good to see some of your cars in the flesh and i would also like to show mine off as well!!!If your not a member do you have to park away from everyone else?


 Hi Country boy,

Firstly that's a lovely motor, beautiful colour. Will be a welcome addition at TTOC meets!

As for the club, well, no you dont have to be a member to come to events but members get their tickets at a discounted rate.

We are a club for everyone, not a select few, and the more the merrier as far as we are concerned. We dont operate for personal profit, just for the good of our members and TT owners generally and we do our best to please, organising everyhing we do in our spare time for the good of everyone.

Members can get a 10% discount at a whole host of suppliers however, a benefit not available to non-members. That list of supplier covers a wide range of TT related matters from oil to insurance and the list is growing. We hope to announce another tie up soon that I think everyone will be very happy with.

We have a range of merchandising that is currently under review with some very interesting additions in the pipeline also hopefully 

We have our big yearly meet (see the events section) which is usually at a ifferent location each year and often includes a track-day. There are other smaller locally arranged meets sorted our by our local Reps and we have other gatherings too as and when.

Indeed I'm currently looking into sorting an event that should be great fun and accesssible to everyone at both ends of the country. I make no promises, but if it comes off and take up is good, then it ought to be a real blast! :wink:

As another part of the membership there is also our quarterly glossy mag AbsoluTTE which is a darned good read and full of great articles, and of course you get a welcome pack complete with goodies and bespoke membership card on joining.

Its good fun, the we have a real laugh, and there are real tangible benefits, so join up! Ooh and you also get a further discount of you join for more that one year.

We've been around for many years and will be here for many years to come.

HTH. Cam 

P.S. Those Votex wheels are sweeeeeeeet 8)


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers for that,sounds definetly worth doing,are there any regional get togethers around the Milton Keynes area?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hartlepool meeting next week, worth the drive though :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> P.S. Those Votex wheels are sweeeeeeeet 8)


I think you'll find they are the Nuvolari wheels. Mine are the Votex ones  Either way they look good on Kingfisher Blue 8)

Looks like Cam has filled you in already, but if you would like to know anything else drop me an email on [email protected]

Nick


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Smart arse! :roll:

Still, i dont suppose you get to be chairman withiut knowing a thing or two! :lol:


----------



## el_mour (Jan 9, 2009)

hi i d like to ask if the new tt 1.8 can somehow wear the fron led lights like the tts. is there any prblem with the electronic or electric syndesmology?


----------

